# Start tomorrow



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Damian is 5 1/2 months old. He is getting evaluated tomorrow to make sure he has the drive for SchH. He will get his obedience covered first obviously. Still has his baby canines in anyway. I'm pretty excited! I went with Tampa Bay Working Dog Club. They seem very knowledgeable, their dogs are incredible, and they were very helpful even though I just dropped by their house without even calling. I'm hoping Damian has the drive for the sport, but even if he doesn't, I still feel comfortable with these guys to help me with my other training needs.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Have fun.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! I hear its addicting.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ch3ckpo1ntThanks guys! I hear its addicting.


Worse than chocolate.


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

Best of luck tomorrow!... And yes it is VERY addicting, as well as time consuming but worth every second!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Good luck and have fun! Maybe we'll see you out on the weekend.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

very addicting....just have lots of fun & good luck.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatskyGood luck and have fun! Maybe we'll see you out on the weekend.


Yeah I'll be there Saturday. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Have a great time with your dog!!



> Quote:Thanks guys! I hear its addicting.


Ummmm...YES!!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, it seems to be a success by what the trainers said about Damian. Cindy said Damian listened very well for his age and dave, the SchH trainer said he did very well for a pup. 

Dad's proud. 

They couldn't tug with him much because of his last baby teeth, but he was all over that rag!

End result:

Potential SchH dog
Very tired, happy pup!

I opened the door tonight and he flew so fast to his crate to go to sleep, I've never seen him run that fast just to go to sleep, haha!

Good night everyone!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds like you both had a great time!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Awe! That is awesome. Thanks for letting us know how it went.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo!! That sounds super! Lots more brags to come, I am sure! 

Did I tell you I LOVE your pup's name?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

So it begins ...


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Woohoo!! That sounds super! Lots more brags to come, I am sure!
> 
> Did I tell you I LOVE your pup's name?


Haha, I would say you are the first to like it. Everyone just calls me the devil worshipper. 

I think a couple people on the boards here have said they liked it. I had to give him a mean name, it goes really well when he is sitting there staring at you with those puppy eyes and a frisbee in his mouth begging you to throw it for him.


----------

